# Do You have a weight problem? I do...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hi All,*

Do You have a weight problem? I do…

Here is a Doctor that has some pretty good ideas on how to SOLVE the problem… and it seems to be SO SIMPLE…

I am passing it on to you… Maybe it will make a difference with you! (us)

I plan on watching the rest of the videos and hopefully, it will "sink in".

If it helps you, share your experience, please. I will too… if….

*Video #1 ( about 30 min) on the Weight problem, Why, How, etc.*

*Video #2 ... 9-28-15*


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe I will be watching it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A reply I just got from Dr. Susan…

.
Thank you so much for taking the Susceptibility Quiz.

Your score was a 1. What this means is that it's not hard for you to stop eating when you feel full. In addition, you rarely experience cravings for specific foods, don't have a problem with binging, and are not spending a particularly large portion of your life's focus on food and weight concerns.

I want you to know two things. First, you are in good company. Research shows that one-third of the population is like you, with a score in the low range on the Susceptibility Scale. Second, you are lucky. Two-thirds of people are higher on the Susceptibility Scale and for them, food and weight can pose a huge challenge and a lifetime struggle.

Now that you know your Susceptibility Score, what can you do about it? How can you put this information to good use in your life?

I have some thoughts about that. My name is Susan Peirce Thompson. I'm a tenured psychology professor with a Ph.D. in Brain and Cognitive Sciences, and my area of expertise is in the psychology and neuroscience of eating, food addiction, and sustainable weight loss.

Over the years, as I taught my college course on the psychology of eating, it became clear to me that different people react very differently to certain foods. I'm talking about highly refined foods like cookies, ice cream, pizza, chocolate, bread, pasta, crackers, chips, and candy. In time I developed the Susceptibility Scale to capture the huge difference in people's experience with these foods, and a Susceptibility Quiz so people could learn where they fall on the scale. Knowing where you fall on the Susceptibility Scale empowers you to better navigate the contradictory and confusing landscape of dietary and weight loss information that's out there. Because the reality is, people are not all the same when it comes to food, and where you fall on the Susceptibility Scale has everything to do with the type of food plan or eating approach that will be most effective for you.

Given that you are a 1 on the scale, the type of program that's going to be the most successful for you in losing weight and achieving food freedom is one that makes it easy for you to moderate your food intake. Because of your low susceptibility, you have a lot of options available to you. There's no need for you to cut out categories of foods entirely, because their addictive pull doesn't affect you particularly strongly, but you may want to reduce your intake of sugar and flour for maximal health. Online tracking programs and apps (Like MyFitnessPal or SparkPeople) that help you stay aware of your total caloric intake will be particularly helpful.

What we've covered here is a good start, but it's just the beginning. I have so much more to share with you. A lot of it is covered in first video in the Food Freedom series, which you were directed to right after you took the quiz. If you weren't able to finish watching it, or you'd like to see it again, you can access it here.

I'll be sending you access to Video 2 and Video 3 in the Food Freedom series very soon. These videos are free but they will only be available for a short time, so it's super important that you watch them right away when they are released. You don't want to miss out!

I made these videos with love and a lot of care in order to disseminate the most current research on the psychology and neuroscience of eating and sustainable weight loss. I truly hope you enjoy them. Don't hesitate to hit reply to any of my emails if you have questions or need help. I and my customer support and research teams are standing by waiting to help you.

Here's to your food freedom!

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.

P.S. I want to warn you about something. While the Food Freedom videos are available, you're going to be hearing from me a lot. I want you to know that you're free to unsubscribe at any time. But I hope you'll stick with me. And here's my promise to you-at the end of the Food Freedom video series, you will know more than pretty much all of your friends, all of your family, and most likely even your doctor, nurse, local fitness expert, or favorite healthy-eating guru about the true underlying causes of the obesity epidemic and what each of us can do individually to take back our own food freedom. It's going to be a wild ride. Welcome! I'm so glad you're on board!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the link Joe. I know a few who could benefit


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Not Me…..I checked the height/weight chart and found out I need to be 3 inches taller to be considered 'ideal'


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... oops… disregard… a duplicate post… Sorry… This POST should be deleted, if possible.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Starting with the initial Quiz...*


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Joe I may be Burly Bob, but I'm not overweight. I'm the right weight for my height. Seems I'm a 6'5" man trapped in a 5'10" body.

I will be checking this out later. Thanks.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

BurlyBob… Good for you! Don't let it slide away from you when you're not looking… like it did me…


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Although I'm not overweight, there are occasional times when the scale doesn't seem to be working properly. I will look into this for my future benefit. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't have a weight problem.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*From: Susan Peirce Thompson* [email protected]
To: 
Subject: *The One Little Number That Will Change Your Life*
Date: *Sep 26, 2015 9:03 AM*

*Can one little number really change the entire course of your life?

Forever?*

Well, if that one little number is your score on the Susceptibility Scale, then yes, it absolutely can.

Let me paint a picture for you.

Barbara Becker is 59 years old. She had a serious eating disorder in her 20's, but recovered from that, and over time, she learned to eat wholesome, healthy foods that nourished her body.

But in her 40's and 50's, she was overweight, and that bothered her.

A lot.

And, she was still obsessed with food.

She listened to revered medical doctors who specialize in nutritional excellence and truly believed that if she was eating all the right foods, her body would naturally get full and tell her when it was time to stop eating.

The trouble was, it didn't seem to work.

Not reliably anyway.

And then she learned about the Susceptibility Scale, and everything clicked into place.

She guessed that she would be a 10+ on the Scale, and sure enough, she was.

For SOME people, eating wholesome, real foods leads to natural feelings of fullness and a desire to stop eating.

But for the millions of people who are high on the Susceptibility Scale, it just doesn't.

With this newfound information, Barbara started applying Bright Lines to her eating.

The boundaries made her feel happy and free.

And, of course, she got thin.

At 5'4, she now weighs 111 pounds.

More importantly, she doesn't obsess about food anymore. She feels GOOD in her body. Her eating is now easy. And she's elated to face each coming year knowing that she's doing everything in her power to be healthy and happy.

What would it be like if everyone knew their score on the Susceptibility Scale, and we no longer fell into the trap of assuming that what works for one person will work for everyone?

Do you know your score on the Susceptibility Scale? If not, click here to take the quiz.

If you've taken the quiz but haven't finished watching the video that explains what it means, you can access the video right here.

I want to be sure that you watch that video, because it's the first in a series of three, and the second video will mean so much more to you if you've seen all of Video 1.

I LOVE sharing these videos. I poured my heart into them. Enjoy!

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*From: Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject: *Just a quick heads up…*

Date: *Sep 27, 2015 9:02 AM*

Hello

About 5,000 people have asked me about this in the past three days, so I thought I'd reach out and let you know…Video 2 in the Food Freedom series *will be released TOMORROW. *

It's all about the One Huge Mistake that's blocking people from losing weight.

It's going to be epic.

Watch your inbox.

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From: *Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject: *VIDEO 2 IS NOW AVAILABLE!!!*

Date: *Sep 28, 2015 9:04 AM*

Have you ever wondered why it's so hard to lose weight?

Why is it that people in America alone are spending $61 billion dollars each year trying to lose weight, and yet the percentage of our population that is overweight or obese is about to reach 70%? It's crazy! Even one-third of triathletes are overweight!

The secret lies in the food we put in our mouth. Every body builder knows that when it's time to get cut for a competition, it's diet that counts.

So why is it so hard for so many people to eat the right foods and shed those excess pounds? And for those who do lose weight, why is it so hard to keep it off?

The answer is that there's ONE HUGE MISTAKE that almost everyone is making when they try to lose weight. This one huge mistake also practically guarantees that any weight lost will be quickly regained.

In the second video of my 3-part series, I reveal what's been blocking your attempts to lose weight and it will blow your mind.

Click *here * watch it!!

http://freedom.brightlineeating.com/ff-video2?inf_contact_key=a7e6e33b74c0bf864c14dce4d27b238f85296e1efd53392c86f35b2daa05ba6f

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.

P.S. -Remember this series is FREE, but it's going to be taken down soon. This is the best free education you'll ever get on the psychology and neuroscience of sustainable weight loss.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From: *Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject:* We're Making News!*

Date: *Sep 28, 2015 3:13 PM*

When I started this whole thing, my main goal was to change the narrative in this country about food and weight.

And it looks like it's happening.* Check it out.*

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I don t have a weight problem.
> 
> - Hinge


I should hope not after losing a DKV or 2.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I don t have a weight problem.
> 
> - Hinge
> 
> ...


hehe…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From: *Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject: *My Favorite Tool for Bridging the Willpower Gap*

Date:* Sep 29, 2015 9:12 AM*

Yesterday I released Video 2, and the response was incredible. I hope you've watched it all the way through. If not (or if you want to watch it again and take notes), you can access it here. *(Link in previous post)*

In Video 2 I talk about the Willpower Gap, and why our brain is wired to let us down in clutch situations when it comes to food.

I also shared about how you can take the load off of willpower using a three-pronged approach:

1. Bright Lines

2. Planning and Preparation

3. Habits and rituals

Of course, when all else fails, I described the Emergency Action Plan…a list of actions you can take in the moment, anywhere, anytime, to replenish your willpower and stay on track with your food.

In this email I want to give you one more invaluable tool. It's my favorite way to fortify myself when I know I'm going into a tricky eating situation.

Classic example: Each year, my husband's company throws an amazing holiday party. It's one huge food and drink fest, and it lasts about five hours. It's crazy fun, but also a lion's den of temptations.

Here's the tool I use to get through without stuffing my face and feeling awful the next morning. I BOOKEND the evening. This means that before I go, I call (or text) a close friend who is supportive of my Bright Line Eating journey and let her know how I plan to handle my food that night. And afterwards? I call her again and let her know that I stuck to my commitments. Before and after. Bookends.

Brilliant.

If you're someone who struggles with binging or experience periods of time where your eating is just making you miserable, I recommend bookending every single meal.

Seriously.

I've done it, and it works.

If you don't have someone you can call to bookend major events, stay tuned. In less than a week I'm going to be issuing an invitation for you to join the Bright Line Eating community, and we've got your back. We show up for each other. It's just how we roll.

With so much love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From: *Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject: *Vlog: Launch Week - The Eye of the Storm*

Date: *Sep 30, 2015 5:57 PM*

This week's video blog is super personal and super private. It's the middle of launch week and I open up my heart and mind and share with you what it's like in the eye of the storm as 60,000 new people rush in to join the Bright Line Eating community. It's crazy intense!

I just felt like getting honest and real with you and letting you know what it's like on my end.

Hope you'll click below to watch.

*Click here to watch *

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From: *Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject:* VIDEO 3 IS NOW AVAILABLE!!!*

Date:* Oct 1, 2015 9:11 AM*

Why is it that 99% of people who lose a large amount of weight gain it back again? What's so hard about sustaining weight loss long-term?

The answer lies in the brain.

You can lose weight by using willpower to override your brain and will your way into a smaller size.

But if you do that, odds are you'll gain the weight back, eventually.

Or, you can REWIRE YOUR BRAIN to support your weight loss efforts, so that over time, it gets easier, not harder, to keep your weight off.

When you understand the brain and how it works, losing weight suddenly gets easy. And, more importantly, it stays easy.

*In the third and final video (and, in my opinion, the BEST video) of the Food Freedom series*, *I explain the 5 critical ways to rewire your brain so that eating the right foods, and not eating the wrong foods, becomes completely automatic.*

Over 60,000 people have already watched the first two videos in the Food Freedom series, and I'm hearing from people all over the world talking about the "A-HA!" moments they've had with the information I'm sharing. (Have you SEEN those comments below the videos???) They are finally understanding why they sometimes overeat, even when they KNOW what they should eat… and they are beginning to feel like there is something they can do about it. There is so much HOPE in the air. Can you feel it?

*This third video takes it to a whole new level.*

*Click here to watch it!!*

If you know someone who can be helped by this revolutionary series, you can copy and paste this special link to video 3 for them: http://foodfreedom.brightlineeating.com/video3

With love,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.

P.S. - Remember this series is FREE, but it's going to be taken down REALLY SOON! This is the best free education you'll ever get on the psychology and neuroscience of sustainable weight loss.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From: *Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject: *The Tiny Statistic That Captures an Ocean of Misery*

Date: *Oct 2, 2015 9:01 AM*

Not that long ago, a scientific study was widely reported by a variety of popular news media outlets. It showed that fewer than 1% of obese people manage to attain a normal weight. It also showed that most people who lose weight - even a modest amount, like 5% of their total mass - gain it right back.

We need a new paradigm.

The brain is blocking weight loss, and until we come to grips with the fact that our most cherished ideas about the obesity epidemic are unhelpful and even downright wrong, we're going to stay stuck in this same rut.

Fat, sick, and miserable.

There is a different way, and it's called *Bright Line Eating.*

This week alone, over 65,000 people have tuned in to learn about Bright Line Eating in the Food Freedom Video Series. It's available right now, totally free, but only for a few more days.

Video 3 is the culmination of the series. It explains the Bright Line Eating system and how thousands of people have broken out of the miserable cycle of the 99% who never succeed. They've gotten Happy, Thin, and Free, and their very existence is evidence that there's a different way that works.

If you forward this email to your friends and family, they'll get to tune in to Video 3, AND they'll have access to Video 1 and Video 2 from links right above my head on the video page.

*Don't you want them to learn this stuff? *They can *click right here to have access to ALL THREE VIDEOS* ....but only for a few more days.

With love,

*Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D. *

*P.S. -*But what if they don't need to lose weight? Well, most of the people around them do. WE NEED TO GET EDUCATED about what's going on in the brain that's keeping 2.1 BILLION people from losing weight! Invite your friends and family to watch Video 3 now so they can join the precious few who understand and can be part of the solution.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

From:* Susan Peirce Thompson [email protected]*

Subject:* By Popular Demand…WEBINARS!!!*

Date:* Oct 4, 2015 9:28 AM*

*This week I'm going to be offering *not ONE, not TWO, not THREE, not FOUR, but FIVE LIVE, *FREE WEBINARS!*

As you may know I'm a tenured college professor. I've been teaching at colleges and universities all around the world full-time for the past 12 years. Giving a lecture is by far my FAVORITE thing to do in the whole world.

*You may have noticed my enthusiasm in my videos. Yeah, videos are cool.

But in a webinar I get to show SLIDES. That adds the benefit of VISUALS. *

PICTURES!

DIAGRAMS!

HEAVEN!!!

Early on in the webinar I'm going to focus on how it is, exactly, that with many of the world's smartest minds working hard to solve the spreading obesity problem, we keep sinking deeper, and deeper, and deeper into the quicksand.

This is a fresh perspective, and even if you've been with me right from Day 1 and have been following everything I've put out, you've never heard me share it exactly like this before.

To be frank, I think you're going to be blown away!

So….if you're one of the THOUSANDS of people who have emailed me this past week saying, "I love your stuff! I just wish the videos could be up forever because I want my friends/cousins/sisters/in-laws to watch them!" Then this is for YOU.

TITLE: The Badly Behaving Brain: Why 2 Billion People Can't Lose Weight

DATES/TIMES: Varied. Click on the Webinar Registration Link below and select the day and time that works for you.

(Note: Even if you've watched all of the 4 Food Freedom videos three times each, there will be stuff in here you haven't heard before. PURE AWESOMESAUCE!!!)

*Here is the webinar registration link: * http://foodfreedom.brightlineeating.com/webinar

Go register, and then SHARE THE REGISTRATION LINK ON FACEBOOK with an impassioned comment so your friends and family know that IT WILL BE WORTH THEIR WHILE to rearrange their busy schedules to catch one of these webinars! You KNOW this information is worth spreading. So GO SPREAD IT! It's FREE!!!

Now. Here's the thing. I spread out the dates and times so folks from lots of time zones can participate. And it's 5 versions of the SAME webinar, all LIVE. So you only need to attend one of them. BUT YOU HAVE TO BE THERE LIVE. There will be no replay link sent out afterwards.

And finally, perhaps the coolest thing of all is that I'm going to stay on with you LIVE and answer all your questions during an extended Q&A session. So if you have been thinking about signing up for the October Bright Line Eating Boot Camp but you want to ask me some things before making your final decision, this is a great opportunity! Be sure to block off lots of time because the Q&A portion is going to be AWESOME.

I can't wait to see you in the webinar room! The first one is coming up TUESDAY NIGHT, so be sure to claim your spot!!!

With love and SO MUCH EXCITEMENT,

Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D.

P.S.-I just want to emphasize something. I don't do webinars very often. Every few months maybe. And when they're over, they're over. Don't you want your friends and family to know about this? In just ten seconds you can share this priceless, live-changing information with your whole network. You never know who's drowning out there, hating themselves, hating the way they look, and then putting on a smile when they leave the house in the morning. Go post this link on Facebook. I bet this week someone will thank you for it! 
http://foodfreedom.brightlineeating.com/webinar

Woooohoooo!!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Howdy,*

Do you have a weight problem series…

*Well, here is the Last Video #4… The Finale…*

The registration for The eight week course… Boot Camp! Plus a few bonuses…

One thing that I thought was more than fair… "A one year 100% Money Back guarantee; just try it for a year!"

Seems like an awefully LOT of $$$ for me… on my retirement income… BUT, will think about it…

Hope it helps you!

http://freedom.brightlineeating.com/ff-video4?inf_contact_key=e4ba5a2e7ea6b92a4789311d429d7170c9bfcbf162b3ce180493315d600c66a8

Joe Lyddon

*=======================================*

---Forwarded Message--- 
From:* Susan Peirce Thompson *

Sent:* Oct 5, 2015 12:07 PM *

Subject: *VIDEO 4 IS NOW AVAILABLE!!! *

Hi

For the past week, you've been hearing all about the psychology and neuroscience of sustainable weight loss, and how Bright Line Eating could be a game changer for your relationship with food…

I'm so excited to tell you that Video 4 has been released and that means that *REGISTRATION FOR THE BOOT CAMP IS NOW OPEN!!!!!*

At the end of Video 4 I will give you instructions on how to register for the Boot Camp, so be sure to watch it all the way through! (Repeat-you have to watch the whole video to get instructions on how to register.)

*Click here to watch now! *

With love,

*Susan Peirce Thompson, Ph.D. *

P.S. -Previous Boot Camps have sold out and that was when we only had a few thousand people on the email list. As of right now when I'm writing this email, we've climbed to more than 94,000 people on the email list. This means demand for spots in the Boot Camp is going to be higher than ever before. I highly suggest you secure your spot as soon as possible! *Click here to watch Video 4 now!*


----------

